

Let Me Tell You A Story - 10char
http://clayallsopp.com/posts/let-me-tell-you-a-story

======
LillieLangtry
"What is laid down, ordered, factual is never enough to embrace the whole
truth: life always spills over the rim of every cup." - Boris Pasternak

